
I’ve lived illegally in the US for 25 years - hellojebus
https://medium.com/@hellojebus/ive-lived-illegally-in-the-us-for-25-years-e3853a0eeea#.wjv7vhqcj
======
informatimago
So basically, you took the resources to teach an US child, you took his job,
while at the same time, not working in Mexico, you didn't help developing
Mexico, you didn't pay taxes there, and therefore you forced your poor
countrymen to produce drugs to earn a living instead of providing you with the
various services you consume in the USA. Good job destroying the economies of
TWO countries!

~~~
hellojebus
To be honest, my only relationship to Mexico is being born there. I highly
doubt that my birth was a catalyst of economic destruction. I’m sure Mexico is
doing fine without me. In the US however and in the past couple of years
alone, I’ve pumped back hundreds of thousands of dollars back into the US
economy.

That’s me alone, imagine what the number is combined with the other million
that have DACA? I think it actually is a good thing.

